
Facebook expands its hate-fighting counterspeech initiative in Europe - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/23/facebook-expands-its-hate-fighting-counterspeech-initiative-in-europe
======
DarkKomunalec
Of course all the anti-hate counter-speech will be clearly labelled as funded
by these initiatives, and any censored posts will show up as "Post
censored/demoted due to <reason>", right? After all, transparency is good.

